# WOW funny



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

After showing and shooting my slingshots to a friend, he ask me to make him one.
After complaining that he couldn't hit any thing with it and talking with him, I discovered he wasn't 
drawing to a consistent spot. I told him to stand in front of the mirror and find a spot to draw to 
every time. I NEVER TOLD HIM TO PUT A BB IN THE DARN THING.
As luck would have it he turned loose of the pouch and had shuddered the mirror all over the bedroom.
Ha Ha Ha. His wife was fit to be tied. After cleaning up the glass and preplacing the mirror , he called me and 
told me I never told how dangerous these things could be. When I finely quit laughing I told him to get a 
nerff set for little kids , leave the growing up toys to the adults. His wife and me bust out laughing every time we look at each other.
lol lol lol.

Longbow


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, brother!







It seems like common sense that you don't put ammo in the pouch when practicing in front of the mirror, doesn't it?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

That is funny, I gave the bloke next door a catapult, he had seen me shooting at a carboard box and said he would like to do it for something to do, so he ended up with one of my old slingshots, 
he got his box and hung it on his new shed and fired 5 steel balls then went to have a look at his target, only to find his new shed had 5 big holes in it, i forgot to tell him there was a big chunk of carpet inside the box, ha ha, jeff


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

LOL!







Again, this seems like a simple lack of common sense to me. Amazing what people will do when they're not really thinking about something. I've done it myself, but never anything like these two examples (at least nothing I'd admit to).


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A friend of mine was a target bow shooter, which used a clicker to tell him when he was at proper draw length to release. His wife bought him a dozen arrows for his birthday and he strung his bow and nocked one of the new arrows and drawed it it back pointing at one of the kitchen cabinets. When the arrow past under the clicker and it clicked, his release was so automatic that he let go, shooting the cabinet and breaking several dishes. Tex


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Pavel8303 (Jan 13, 2010)

Unbelievable,thx for sharing this story with us and please do not lend him grenades


----------



## pawzzz (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess we need to add "slingshots are always loaded" to the wear your safety glasses mantra.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> That is funny, I gave the bloke next door a catapult, he had seen me shooting at a carboard box and said he would like to do it for something to do, so he ended up with one of my old slingshots,
> he got his box and hung it on his new shed and fired 5 steel balls then went to have a look at his target, only to find his new shed had 5 big holes in it, i forgot to tell him there was a big chunk of carpet inside the box, ha ha, jeff


Luvit!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

People are funnier than anybody I know!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

pawzzz said:


> I guess we need to add "slingshots are always loaded" to the wear your safety glasses mantra.


It's only funny because it's true








I had to
Remind my son of that many times, as he jokingly pointed at me and pulled back








We had a stern chat and he now always considers the slingshot loaded.
Never draw unless you are in a safe zone to shoot, and prepared to kill. Simple!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

This is Funny the things people will do..... You get the point to bad its not on Utube it would have been a great Video maybe let him try it again and have you camera ready ... LOL


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm VERY grumpy in the morning before having first cup of coffee.

Read these posts while Carol was making our morning java.

She rushed into living room to see what was going on when she heard my howls of laughter!!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

And I thought the Muppets were puppets


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Proves over and over again that "common sense" is not common.
Folks are horsing around without even horse sense.

Think I'll write a book entitled "People are Human Too".

Best2u,
Mike


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

My brother decided one (drunken) night that it would be funny to shoot at my backstop using cashews. I thought little of it, considering that a soft nut should have exploded on impact--my backstop is waxed cardboard I get from the restaurant across the street, not cloth. He draws, shoots the cashew...and it bounces back. It hits him. Can you guess where? In the lips. Had his mouth been open, he would have gulped that thing down. Needless to say, nobody believes us, but we still get a good laugh from it every time it comes up when were hanging out. It was one of those, "You had to be there," things.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Careful now fellas, some of these stories are getting close to perhaps being sent over to the Darwin Awards site.


----------

